# Dog Show in the North West?



## Guest

I was just wondering if anybody knew or knew how to find out about dog shows in the North West, particularly around Cheshire or Merseyside, possibly around Greater Manchester (I live in Widnes).
I have a 10 months old SBT and would love to take him to a dog show one day, just for the fun of it  

Cheers,

Isa


----------



## aurora

try looking up

FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs

Welcome to Arena Print

Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information

may see you at a few shows sometime we have border terriers, and occassioal get up your way.

there is a limit show at wrexham on the 20th april nice small show, good place to learn etc. have you started ring craft with your staffie, they will also have some show schedules occassioally

good luck :thumbup:


----------

